# hot flashes question/anxiety



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I hope y'all will forgive a really stupid question. Does the pulse elevate with hot flashes? [I have read that the bp drops before them, and it puzzles docs.]Or if someone has flushing and a fast pulse, is that more likely something like an anxiety attack?Read in another recently posted article somethign about progestin possibly kicking anxiety up a notch. Oh joy.  If that's it.[I know zip about hot flashes because it's way soon for me to look into them...I thought! ]


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi there im not sure if im in the same boat as you, but i get hot flashes a lot, but i had a hystie yrs ago and have had them on and off since then, ive had hrt tabs that didnt make a blind of difference, basically i have to put up with them, which in itself is frustrating plus annoying


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

So *does* your pulse go up when you get them, Joolie?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel bloody awful when i get them my heart races like buggery


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Im 37 and for a year now have been getting hot flashes, only for a few days while i wait for my period to start and i get out of puff, then as soon as my period starts they all vanish untill the next month weird!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Angry. Depending on how old you are, you very well may be expierencing perimenopause. Symptoms can include hot flashes, anxiety and irregular periods, these symptoms can occur often or only occasionally depending on which stage you are in. Check with your gyne he/she may offer some ideas if it is indeed perimenopause. It could also be simple anxiety. After you check with your doc try some relaxation techniques such as deep breathing, calming music, a relaxation fountain etc.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

IF it is perimenopause, it really can start early, much earlier than one would think. For me, I started having terrible night sweats when I turned 37.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hope, about those showing up before the period, then vanishing...putting a couple of recent medical articles together, IBS can be characterized by overactivated central nervous system/pituitary/hypothalamic axis, *and* [2nd article] progesterone increases vigilance [and can increase anxiety]. Seeing as how it's the drop in progesterone that happens right before menstruation...I'd say your symptoms look like an extremely accurate 'clock.' No consolation whatsoever, I know...but *I* would be consoled if mine would go away after menses. They haven't... :-(A little bit free of symptoms is better than not at all, eh?


----------

